# "Offizieller" Weihnachtsthread 2007



## Heiko (24 Dezember 2007)

Ich möchte die Gelegenheit nutzen und allen, die sich hier eingebracht haben ein gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Start ins Jahr 2008 wünschen. Selbstverständlich gelten meinen guten Wünsche auch all denen, die hier mitlesen, mitfiebern und grundsätzlich mit uns auf der selben Seite stehen.

*Frohe Weihnachten!*


----------



## stieglitz (24 Dezember 2007)

*AW: "Offizieller" Weihnachtsthread 2007*

Ich wünsch Euch allen eine stille stille Weihnacht 
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/35804


----------



## Marco001 (24 Dezember 2007)

*AW: "Offizieller" Weihnachtsthread 2007*

Alles Gute auch von mir!!!:-D


----------



## Reinhard (24 Dezember 2007)

*AW: "Offizieller" Weihnachtsthread 2007*

Weihnachtsgans

Tiefgefroren in der Truhe 
liegt die Gans aus Dänemark. 
Vorläufig lässt man in Ruhe 
sie in ihrem weissen Sarg.
Ohne Kopf, Hals und Gekröse 
liegt sie neben dem Spinat. 
Ob sie wohl ein wenig böse
ist, dass man sie schlachten tat? 
Oder ist es nur zu kalt ihr, 
man siehts an der Gänsehaut.
Na, sie wird bestimmt nicht alt hier 
morgen wird sie aufgetaut. 
Hm, welch Duft zieht aus dem Herde, 
durch die ganze Wohnung dann. 
Mach, dass gut der Braten werde -
Morgen kommt der Weihnachtsmann

Heinz Erhardt 


Ich wünsche euch allen ein friedvolles und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest.

Reinhard


----------



## jupp11 (24 Dezember 2020)

Ich wünsche euch allen ein friedvolles und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest.

und vor allem Gesundheit
(vor 13 Jahren hätte niemand sich ein solch "besinnliches" Fest träumen lassen.)

PS: den älteren  Thread  von Sascha hab ich nur kurz gesehen......


----------



## Heiko (29 Dezember 2020)

Dir auch einen guten und vor allem gesunden Start ins neue Jahr!


----------

